# 1000+ Acres - First Time Lease



## southgaplantation (Mar 28, 2008)

For the First time ever, a family owned Farm/Plantation in Northern Grady County will be offered for lease for Deer and Turkey.  This property is mixed with fields, plantation pines, young planted pines, hardwood bottoms, and hardwood ridges.  It has been trophy mangaged for longer than 10 years with very little or no hunting pressure on this property or on the surrounding properties.  Year round foodplots presently exist.  A 160 class deer was taken on the adjoining property during the 2005 season.  WE are seeking 5 or 6 corporate hunters.  $20 per acre includes hunting and lodging in a 1500 square foot cabin with electricity/central heat and air etc. and or RV camping with full hookups.  Please call 229-977-2734 or email southgadoves@yahoo.com for more information.  Serious Inquiries Only Please.   **I also have several smaller leases available in the 200 acre size range for $15 per acre.


----------



## talisman (Mar 28, 2008)

Sent email


----------



## Camokid (Mar 31, 2008)

Email Sent.


----------



## southgaplantation (Mar 31, 2008)

*still available*

one of the smaller leases was taken by the first looker yesterday.  Still have one 200 huntable acres tract left in Northern Grady County and the 1000+.  Still looking for a few good men/women.  Thanks


----------



## talisman (Mar 31, 2008)

I sent a email id like to look at 200 acres


----------



## Chadx1981 (Apr 1, 2008)

*2oo acres*

i had sent you a email a couple of days ago with no response heading to ga on fri email back if you would please 


chadx1981@aol.com


----------



## rico144 (Apr 30, 2008)

*hunting*

please contact me in reference to your lease 





southgaplantation said:


> For the First time ever, a family owned Farm/Plantation in Northern Grady County will be offered for lease for Deer and Turkey.  This property is mixed with fields, plantation pines, young planted pines, hardwood bottoms, and hardwood ridges.  It has been trophy mangaged for longer than 10 years with very little or no hunting pressure on this property or on the surrounding properties.  Year round foodplots presently exist.  A 160 class deer was taken on the adjoining property during the 2005 season.  WE are seeking 5 or 6 corporate hunters.  $20 per acre includes hunting and lodging in a 1500 square foot cabin with electricity/central heat and air etc. and or RV camping with full hookups.  Please call 229-977-2734 or email southgadoves@yahoo.com for more information.  Serious Inquiries Only Please.   **I also have several smaller leases available in the 200 acre size range for $15 per acre.


----------

